# Tinks Power Pig Dominant Boar or Tinks Sow In Heat



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried this stuff and if so, does it work? 

We use the typical attractants like corn where we hog hunt but wanted to know if the Tink's bring them in faster if they are in the area, or do nothing, or worse do they scare the pigs away when hunting them?

Thanks.


----------



## ekr (Jun 6, 2012)

I've tried tinks in heat twice in the woods and it didn't work for me...but it sure did stink...whew.  If you do try it out, let me know if it worked for you.


----------



## Recurve (Jun 6, 2012)

I use the sow-in-heat a lot.I killed my biggest boar because of it (dressed 194#,2 3/4"cutters) spread it on a log and he came to it like he was on a string.I have put it out numerous times only to come back that evening or next morning have tracks everywhere.Could be one of those right place right time kind of deals but i don't think it hurts.I do all my pig hunting on public land also.PS Don't put the scent own your boots or anywhere else on your body.Put on ground or stump around you ,and yes it stinks.


----------



## ekr (Jun 6, 2012)

Recurve said:


> I use the sow-in-heat a lot.I killed my biggest boar because of it (dressed 194#,2 3/4"cutters) spread it on a log and he came to it like he was on a string.I have put it out numerous times only to come back that evening or next morning have tracks everywhere.Could be one of those right place right time kind of deals but i don't think it hurts.I do all my pig hunting on public land also.PS Don't put the scent own your boots or anywhere else on your body.Put on ground or stump around you ,and yes it stinks.



Thats good news...guess I'll give it another shot.  Still have mine sitting on the garage shelf.


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try the sow-in-heat and let everyone know how it works.


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 11, 2012)

Update:

Put out the Tinks Saturday night around 7pm on a rotting stump and we set up for the night near our feeder. We stayed out till 6am Sunday.

Nothing. 

We could smell it from the box and yes it stunk. Had a couple pigs come in but they came before feeder went off and kept moving. Couldn't get a shot off at either. But they didn't act like the Tinks was there.

I'm going to just stick with the good ole' corn.


----------

